# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  (Hot) Nhận ngay 01 Thẻ Giảm Giá 10% tại Ngọc Trai Hoàng Gia

## biennhatrang

*NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA
“TỰ TIN TỎA SÁNG”*

NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA

KHI SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ TẮM BÙN VÀ SPA TẠI GALINA MUD BATH & SPA


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KÉO DÀI ĐẾN 31/12/2014

 GALINA MUD BATH & SPA

05 Hung Vuong, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Tel: 058.3529998 – Hotline: 0918889077

Website: Galinahotel.com.vn

HOANG GIA PEARL

40 Tran Phu, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Hotline: 0913772236

Website: Ngoctraihoanggia.com

----------


## biennhatrang

*NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA
“TỰ TIN TỎA SÁNG”*

NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 10% TẠI NGỌC TRAI HOÀNG GIA

KHI SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ TẮM BÙN VÀ SPA TẠI GALINA MUD BATH & SPA

​
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KÉO DÀI ĐẾN 31/12/2014

GALINA MUD BATH & SPA

05 Hung Vuong, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Tel: 058.3529998 – Hotline: 0918889077

Website: Galinahotel.com.vn

HOANG GIA PEARL

40 Tran Phu, Loc Tho, Nha Trang

Hotline: 0913772236

Website: Ngoctraihoanggia.com

----------


## biennhatrang

*Galina mud bath & spa khai trương lớp yoga 

Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu nâng cao sức khỏe và thư giãn tinh thần của khách  hàng, từ tháng 11/2014 - Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính thức mở các lớp  YOGA với nhiều khung giờ khác nhau phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng học  viên.

Chỉ 400.000đ/01 tháng/12 buổi (03 buổi/01 tuần) – đặc biệt, học viên sẽ  được miễn phí 10’ xông hơi khô hoặc ướt trước mỗi giờ học.

Thời gian học, gồm 6 lớp – cụ thể như sau:
Lớp 1 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 17:45 – 18:45
Lớp 2 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 19:00 – 20:00
Lớp 3 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 17:45 – 18:45
Lớp 4 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 19:00 – 20:00
Lớp 5 (Thứ hai, tư, sáu) : 08:30 – 09:30
Lớp 6 (Thứ ba, năm, bảy) : 08:30 – 09:30

Lớp học do giáo viên lâu năm trực tiếp giảng dạy trong không gian phòng  học tiện nghi, lớp YOGA tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa chính là địa điểm  lý tưởng dành cho Quý khách để thư giãn tinh thần, nâng cao sức khỏe và  chăm sóc sắc đẹp.

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết hoặc đăng ký học, Quý khách vui lòng  liên hệ số Hotline 0919 292 805 (Ms. Phước) hoặc Tel: 058 3529998!
— tại Galina Mud Bath & Spa.

*

----------

